# Password to restore my Extensa 4420 Laptop using the eRecovery Management program



## CHARLETSHEW (Feb 19, 2014)

Password to restore my Acer Extensa 4420 Laptop using the eRecovery Management program
This program is asking for a password but it shouldn't be asking for a PW???
The Hint for the password is SELF???
I've tried: Names (Of everyone using this laptop), Administrator, etc.
The Downloaded Instructions, from Acer, have no mention of a PW being needed to use the 
eRecovery Management program & that's why I am asking for assistance!!!


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

CHARLETSHEW, this thread is now closed. Please do not start any more threads on this matter; I will bump this up to the admins for their review and post back here.

thanks, 

v


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

This has been answered sufficiently in your other post. This will remain closed, and any further attempts to bypass this could result in further infractions, up to and including the termination of your account.

thanks, 

v


----------

